# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Muggensteek

## Tommie

Twee keer gestoken, in de handen en het lijkt wel alsof er een allergische reactie optreed. Een hand doet een beetje pijn en de ander wordt ontzettend rood (15cm. ) en er lopen rode strepen over mijn arm.

Wat moet ik doen. Dokter is dicht en eerste hulp is zo overdreven,.. Niet?

Gr.Tommie :blink:

----------


## Gea

Hoi Tommy.

Ik zou er nu wel even werk van maken hoor&#33; Je kan toch ook eerst ff bellen met een dokterspost, als jullie die in je woonplaats hebben, of anders zou ik ff de eerste hulp van ziekenhuis bellen, wat of je moet doen. Als je het niet vertrouwd en ook pijn hebt, gewoon even er naar toe gaan hoor&#33; Nu, het beste ermee.
Gea.

----------


## Marie

Ik zou als de wiedeweerga naaar een dokter gaan.
Die rode strepen kunnen duiden op bloedvergifitging.

----------

